# Which one do you think is the best?



## Ibsen ng (Jan 12, 2014)

I attended the school students painting competition, which one better able to win, and please give me some suggestions for improvement! Thank you!


----------



## artsy101 (Feb 11, 2014)

Personally I like the 1st painting, very nice.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Number 3 is very strong!


----------



## Don (Feb 19, 2014)

I like the first one


----------



## nullnaught (Mar 10, 2014)

3 gets my vote.


----------



## MegansBeadedDesigns (Mar 11, 2014)

I like #3, but I could be biased because red is my favorite color.


----------



## OmarAlvarezArt (Mar 8, 2014)

*number 3*

Number 3 has a stronger composition and vibrant colors. It might be best. Show us some more


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

I`ve looked at these several times now...what are they painted on? paper? one thing that strikes me is they all have a great deal of weight to them, theres no light coming through the trees, I see patches of colors and I can`t tell where the light source is coming from. If these are on paper, you could scratch off some color in the trees on the second one to allow some light to come through, even if the second one was done from a photo, and there was no light there, trees do have spaces between the branches and amongst the foliage so from my perspective, they are very heavy...and sometimes to lighten an area, one needs to darken the ares next to it, I think if you let more light in on those trees, the areas around would appear darker even if you don`t touch them. 
And like I always say, to get better at painting or drawing, ya just gotta do it...work as much as you can, each work is a learning experience, it`s OK to read books `n stuff but experience is the best teacher. Paintpaintpaint every day, it really is the only way to improve. Which is better eh? well, depends, everyone who sees them will have a different opinion, which do you think is better and why?


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

I just added a lot to the post above but lost it all again because I was asked to log in even though I was already logged...this is really starting to bug me...sorry but I just don`t want to retype everything again...I`ll just say this....want improve? paint more, really thats what it comes down to.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

OK...I`ve cooled off now so heres...again....I have looked at these paintings several times and to me, and it is my personal opinion only, they look heavy...weighty I mean...theres no light coming through the trees in the first two, I think you tried to show light in the third? What are they painted on? Is that a water based paint? That green mass in the second painting needs some air or light coming through the trees to break it up some, the occasional branch on the two left trees might add a little detail, just a suggestion of light. Did you want them to be so weighty?


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

I think there's some learning that will help as you go along.
It's good for all of us to review the basics now and then. Form & shape, lost & found line and the right amount of pressure.We can forget these lessons all too easily.


----------



## thunderseed (Mar 19, 2014)

Ibsen ng said:


> View attachment 7065
> 
> 
> View attachment 7073
> ...


I love the first one. It's the best because you have portrayed so much movement in the river, you can tell the rapids are rushing fast, spraying. You can also see the sunlight. It tells a story. The others two paintings aren't as alive as the first.

I don't think anyone can give you suggestions without knowing what you were attempting to go for. Art is art, it's unique, there is no right way to do art! I like your artistic style of painting. Sort of semi realistic like van gogh but nice and smooth.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

well, the original posted did ask for tips.


----------



## thunderseed (Mar 19, 2014)

pencils said:


> well, the original posted did ask for tips.


Are you talking to me? There's a quote button for that. Yeah, everyone and their dog asks for critique it seems on here but the thing is they have to realize they are good enough just the way they are, art is a creative thing that shouldn't have a bunch of rules that take away from it being a creative thing, I just think artists need to have more confidence in themselves. My personal opinion is still that they don't have to change a thing, these peices _are_ good.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, I`ve been painting and drawing for 44 yeas now, been around the block so to speak. I have picked up some experience along the way. As I have said before, good is a relative term...doesn`t have the same definition to everyone. If the painter of these is happy with them and thinks they`re perfect and he/she doesnt have room to improve then thats great. But they asked so I offered.


----------



## shahina456 (Apr 29, 2014)

All like all the three paintings


----------

